# Any chance?



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

We have just had a failed cycle as none of our 8 eggs fertilised, 4 poor quality and immature but 4 good, sperm good too.  We didnt have ICSI and would next time. Does this mean that we would not be able to conceive naturally while waiting for the next cycle? In the past what has kept us going is the hope that it may happen. 

Should we just give up on thinking it may happen naturally?

Any comments would be great.

X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Cutie,

I am really sorry that this happened to you.  This process can be so cruel sometimes.

What have the clinic said about the non fertilization?  

I do know that a couple of ladies on here have had non fertilization and the clinic said that the shell of their eggs could be to hard, so the sperm can't naturally penetrate it.  However that is quite rare.

It is hard to say that it can never happen naturally, as from my experience we do see pregnancies that are truly a miracle.

Perhaps post on the negative cycle board, as you may get more information on why your cycle failed like this and what are your chance's of a natural BFP.

I wish you lots of luck for the future.

Stacey
x


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I shall try posting there. 

I am waiting for the follow up appointment on 2nd April but I did speak to the senior embryologist, he said he didn't know why at this stage as it was my first go. He said that ICSi would tell them more as they strip the outside shell of the egg. I have Endo and I'm not sure if that can do something to the eggs as well.

Thanks Stacey x


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Cutie Pie,

Never say never... 

We had a nightmare cycle of ICSI last year - rather severe MF that turned into plus potential problems with eggs while cycling. We got there in the end, even got a BFP, but then miscarried. After our initial diagnosis and being given a "5% chance of conceiving naturally within the next 12 months", and this before any suspected problems with me, we were devasted and believed we had no chance. Yet, I'm now 15-weeks pregnant after getting a surprise natural BFP at the start of the year.

Please try not to let any diagnosis deter you from believing in your dream - you have an excellent chance of any futher treatment working now you've been through one cycle and the specialists have learned more about our particular situation, but in the meantime, miracles can happen .

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much Honor77, you have filled me with so much hope!!!  Congratulations that is such fantastic news.....I can only imagine how it must feel to get a BFP

We went for our chat and plan today and should start next cycle around 29th April.

Thank you for your message it is great to hear some positive news. 

Take care and enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Hi cutie. 

Definitely don't give up. I have endo too and other fertility problems due to chemotherapy after being diagnosed with breast cancer in my 20's. 

I've given up on the IVF for a while as it did stress me out, so instead my consultant has been doing follicle tracking scans on the nhs. I'm scanned in a natural cycle on day 12 to see how the follicle is developing and then gives a rough time of when ovulation will occur so you can plan the right time to do the deed and for the following days. 
The first month was unsuccessful so the second month he gave me an injection to take when he thought I was ready to ovulate so it was timed far more accurately. Again it failed, however during the scan in my third cycle there were 2 follicles which was exciting, so I took the Injection to make me ovulate and waited for af. I normally have a 26/27 day cycle so when I got to day 30 with no af I rang my consultant and he arranged a blood test for me. My hcg level was 1100 and 2 days later was over 2000... I was pregnant, naturally!! I couldn't believe it. 
Unfortunately a week and a half later I had a bad bleed so they scanned me early and there was a small sac and a tiny foetus with a heart beat. So we were relieved but didn't want to get too excited. 4 days later I saw my consultant and he scanned me again and it had all grown and seemed to be doing ok. He did say that he thinks the bleed was me losing a twin as my hcg levels were so high   I was booked in for another scan 10 days later but unfortunately there was no heart beat. We were devastated to be told that it was a missed miscarriage and so I decided to have it surgically removed. I am so gutted but I'm staying positive as it did happen naturally. We mustn't give up hope and it can happen again. 
Sorry for the essay but wanted to share my experience and give you hope. 

Good luck with everything. 
Susie xx


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Susie

I'm sorry it's taken ages for me to reply, I haven't been on here for a couple of weeks. I'm really Sorry to hear your news it is so hard to go through every thing you have, finally get that miracle and then more disappointment! The reassuring thing for you is that you can get pregnant and maybe next time it will be strong enough to hang on in there! but I know that at the moment that probably doesn't feel very reassuring! What are you doing now? Are you leaving it a while? 

Cutie pie


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Hey cuties pie. 

I'm in a much better place now and feel more positive so me and DH have decided to try again. I think we're supposed to wait until af but that's purely for working out dates more accurately but I don't think there's any harm otherwise. 
How are things with you? Will keep you posted with things this end. 

Susie xx


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm pleased you are feeling better about it, it is hard getting your head around it all. Initially every bad thing feels like the end of the world! 

I am DR injecting Buserelin and have my baseline scan on Thursday. Worried they will did another cyst. We have been told to consider donor egg if this doesn't work. Just want to get some eggs fertilised this time.

Cutie pie


----------



## Susie78 (May 10, 2011)

Good luck with the scan. Will keep everything crossed for you. Try and stay positive (as hard as that can be sometimes) and keep me posted with how you get on. 

Susie x


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi

Well the scan didn't go very well! The cysts have grown and I have a third, they are the equivalent of 3 tennis balls! They weren't sure if they would continue as it is now sittin in front of the right ovary on the scan. I was told they would ring me Friday to say whether to start stim or not. On Friday my consultant took my case to her consultants meeting to get a secon opinion and all agreed to continue. I was very surprised as really thought they wouldn't be able to continue. They aside that when stimming the right ovary will increase in size and move the cyst so it should be good to see. They also said that because it was easy access and cyst didn't get in the way last time that hopefully it still shouldn't. They know more than me so we are going with their suggestion. I guess we will see what happens on Friday when I go for my next scan! 

Have a feeling that it may get cancelled at some point but tryin to be positive.

Cutie pie xxx


----------

